#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 【野性試煉】7/17第一章

## 卡斯特

第一章     準備就緒


還記得風吹拂臉頰的感覺嗎？
還記得在月亮下奔跑的感覺嗎？

還是你只記得窩在家裡看電視吹冷氣的感覺？


3000多年前在獸族還只能用四肢奔跑的時代裡為了生存發展出各種不同的特長，有的能飛、有的有強力的四肢、有的有銳利的獠牙及爪子，同時每種獸族都有極快的反應力及適應力，但現在獸族進化成能思考更多並能變成各種型態後，那些老祖宗所傳承的技能反而消失了。

野性試煉，這是個為了現代都市獸而設計的活動，為的就是要挽回各位的野性。

還在猶豫什麼，趕快來參加吧！

=====================================

今天是「野性試煉」開放的日子，廣場上到處都是滿心期待的民眾，此時一個身影快速在人群裡穿梭。

「不好意思，借過一下！對不起！」

仔細一看是個有著鵝黃色頭髮的亞人少女，她頭上頂著大耳朵，手裡抓著藍色背包，背後還有一條長尾不斷掃到附近來往的民眾。

「都是討厭的優卡！一直纏著我說很危險不要去什麼的，害我要遲到了啦！」
少女邊嘟囔邊奔跑還打開手裡的背包似乎在翻找什麼，一不小心擦撞到一位壯碩的銀灰色毛狼獸人，他看起來十分兇惡，左眼還有一道傷疤。

「看路啦！」狼獸人怒吼。

「對不起！」少女嚇得往另一邊跑開，接著……。

「嗚哇！」，「咪！」

又一個撞擊，少女瞬間向後跌坐在地上。

「對不起！我……我在忙沒有看到你，沒事吧？」
她趕緊起身向對方道歉，後者搖搖手表示沒事，對方是個長相斯文的人類少年，戴著眼鏡留著黑色短髮，是在這地區蠻長見到的人類種族。

「我沒事……。」看到撞自己的是個少女，少年似乎有點緊張。

「沒事就好，我叫卡滋雨，你呢？」
自稱是卡滋雨的少女大方向對方自我介紹，面對這麼大方的女生，少年似乎更緊張了。

「帕格薩斯。」他抿了抿嘴回答。

「帕格薩斯很高興認識你喔！那我先走了。」，「等等……！」
卡滋雨轉身正要離去時帕格薩斯叫住她。

「你……你知道報到處怎麼走嗎？」他問道。

「誒？就在前面呀！那麼明顯的大牌子。」卡滋雨指向遠處被群眾淹沒的藍色牌子，上面大大寫著「報到處」三個字。

「我剛才沒看到……。」帕格薩斯不好意思地搔搔頭。

「反正我也要過去，那我們一起走吧！」少女直接牽起少年的手跑向報到處，後者被突如其來的動作嚇到，就這樣呆呆的被拖進人群。



在場外的某個角落，一隻黑毛狐獸人快步走向報到處，後面緊跟著一隻灰毛狼獸人。

「少主，您真的要參加活動嗎？似乎很危險。」狼獸人恭敬地問著，被稱為少主的狐獸人停下腳步不怎麼開心地回望狼獸人。

「這個活動由我們『曉財團』贊助而成，身為財團接班人的我怎麼能不參加呢？」語畢，狼獸人繼續走向報到處。

「還有別在叫我少主了，我不是說過了嗎？」
「很抱歉，但這是您府上所下的命令，我必須遵守。」
「煩死了！」



透明的玻璃半球體豎立於空地中，與它後方的白色大樓相輔相成，陽光灑落照射出璀璨的景象，彷彿置身與畫中，這裡是會場內部廣場，報到後的民眾都聚集在這裡，比起場外這裡的人數明顯少很多。

「望，這裡好大好漂亮喔！」
遠處一位留著深灰色長髮的亞人少女拉著另一位綁著銀灰色辮子的亞人少女一起走向半圓形建築物，兩位少女都有著狼耳狼尾及各一邊的翅膀。

「嗯呀！我也這麼覺得。」名為望的少女以興奮口氣回答。

她們並肩進入半圓形建築物，巨大的螢幕在半空中環繞，四周種植不同種類的草木，空氣中還飄散著一股清香。

「哇！這裡不是會場入口嗎？怎麼那麼多植物？」望驚嘆道。

「這是個生態屋，在此收入將近300種世界上的植物，從極地到沙漠都有，以門口開始繞一圈回門口正好呈現現實生態中植物的分布。」沉穩的女聲從後方響起。

「是誰？」她們同時問道並回頭。

只見一位全黑的龍獸人少女從連著白色大樓的入口進來，身後跟著一位隨意披著白色實驗袍的白毛狼獸人少年。

「請叫我伊默兒或是野魂，歡迎來到野性試煉生態屋。」龍獸人禮貌地介紹，仔細看還能見到她的額頭上有顆明顯的橙色球型晶體。

「伊默兒……你又搶走我的臺詞了……。」狼獸人似乎很無奈。

「總之就像剛才講的，歡迎兩位參加本活動，我是幻瞳，今天來這裡打工當解說員及操作員。」他微微地向兩位少女鞠躬，並且指向他們剛才進來的門口。

「活動就要開始了，跟著我吧！」



「要聽冷笑話嗎？」

此時在白色大樓裡兩匹狼正跟著一位也是穿著實驗袍的犬獸人在走廊上行走，一匹狼有著黑灰的毛髮及惡魔翅膀，另一匹則是黑白色毛髮還戴著眼鏡，說話的正是戴眼鏡的黑白狼。

「謝了斯冰菊，但我說過好幾次了我還不想冬眠。」有著翅膀的黑灰毛狼耐心地回答，還稍稍地加快腳步。

「唉呀傑諾，本狼這次嚎的冷笑話可是經過特別設計的，既能讓眾獸哈哈大笑又能達到防暑效果，你就聽一下嘛！」名為斯冰菊的狼不死心再次追上去詢問。

「呃……好吧……。」看黑白狼閃閃發光一臉期待的眼神傑諾也不忍心回絕只好答應。

「那你聽我嚎喔！」斯冰菊跑到前面以倒退走的方式看著傑諾。

「請問！如何讓麻雀安靜呢？」他問道。

「嗯……按住麻雀的嘴巴？」黑灰毛狼回答。

「正確答案是……壓一下！因為鴉雀無聲！」
斯冰菊對於自己出的題目很滿意不禁笑了出來，這時走廊上開始飄起雪花，溫度也下降了。

「嗚呃……好冷……。」傑諾抖了一下還打了個噴嚏。

「有沒有感到涼快多了。」
「有是有，不過……涼過頭了……。」



「就是這裡了。」

在進入會場內後，卡滋雨和帕格薩斯被指引到了傳送樓層，而現在一位貓亞人工作人員正為他們和一位也是參賽者的獸人少女講解傳送倉的事情。

「本次參賽者共有150名，在這層樓共有50個隔間，每個隔間共有3個傳送倉，進入傳送倉時，請將身上的手機及食物交出，畢竟本活動是為了要讓大家回歸自然因此非自然物品請先交為我們保管。」

「可是……我好不容易才整理好背包的……。」卡滋雨一聽到要把背包交出去似乎不太甘願。

至於帕格薩斯則爽快地從口袋裡掏出手機交出去。

「我沒帶任何東西。」一旁可可亞色毛髮的狼獸人聳了聳肩表示。

折騰許久之後卡滋雨終於心不甘情不願地將背包交給工作人員，然後一邊咕噥一邊退回旁邊。


在工作人員將物品安置好後指示他們躺入膠囊狀的傳送倉裡，看著頭頂的傳送倉緩緩蓋起來，自己即將陷入沉睡狀態，但大夥兒的心情卻都雀躍不已。

新的世界，新的挑戰。

野性試煉，正式開始！










「第七傳送間」

一名身穿白色長袍的狐獸人躺在傳送倉裡準備意識傳送。

「好緊張喔……不知道等一下會被傳送到哪裡……。」

他不太安分地扭動，接著他看到傳送倉上方的透明蓋子有些髒垢於是呵了些氣上去並用爪子擦拭，霎時四周一片黑，狐獸人掉入了一個詭異的空間裡。

「這……這裡是哪裡……？我傳送了嗎？」他害怕地四處探望。

吼……。

吼嗚……。

一陣沉重且令人毛骨悚然的吼音從遠處傳來，接著一連串的巨大腳步聲彷彿有東西衝了過來。

「有……有人嗎……？」

首先映入眼簾的是一對長長的觸角，在黑暗中不停甩動，接著……。

「吼嗚嗚嗚嗚！」

血盆大口出現在黑暗中，直接朝狐獸人撲了過去，後者嚇得尖叫起來，儘管如此還是無法改變他的命運。


【第一章完結，敬請期待第二章】



=====================================


嗚啊阿啊啊啊啊啊終於完成了～～～～～(噴淚趴(#
抱歉啊原本快完成了結果手機有些問題拖了點時間才完成qwqq

太久沒寫小說了有點生疏用了一堆老套劇情和對話，連我自己都想吐嘈自己了/\
然後換了新的排版方式，不知道大家是否看的習慣www

如果你的角色還沒出現，放心應該很快就出現了，預計最晚第三章會讓所有角色都出現一次，所以敬請期待吧～
然後最上面的是每章的封面喔！看到那個應該就能猜到至少會出幾章了吧？
然後封面主角一樣是用抽籤的，畫過的不會在畫一次所以放心～(???

那麼大概先這樣感謝各位的觀看，卡滋我要先去睡覺了0x0//

----------


## 狼尾

嗚喔喔喔~火幻的小說
在徵角時就覺得很有趣了~
(不過單子長得太恐怖我就退卻了(懶))

最後是一進場就要被做掉的意思嗎www
看不太懂最後是還在膠囊裡還是傳送出來了?
(噗哈哈那該不會就是蟑螂吧XDD如果是的話蟑螂會低吼還滿恐怖的)

繼續加油///好期待大家的出現還有表現

----------


## 弦月

嗚喔喔喔喔喔出來了出來了終於出來了啊！（興奮搖尾
我家小朔小望好可愛喔 :jcdragon-shy2:  :jcdragon-shy2: （害羞屁
大家也都好棒好棒喔～～～～～（滾
看樣子蟑螂先生(?)出現了，感覺好恐怖啊WWWWWWW
會低吼的蟑螂WWWWW
對了對了（？
報告長官！我看完了封面圖還是猜不出有幾章！（槓
還有報告！你連敬請期待都錯字了！（不

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    嗯，錯字是有稍嫌多啦，不過畢竟是第一章你的平版又爆掉所以可以體諒（拍
以下OWO/
1.
今天是‘’野性試煉‘’開放的日子，廣場上到處都是滿心期待的民眾，此時一個身影快速在人群裡穿梭。
更改為}今天是「野性試煉」開放的日子
>>>引號最好使用同一種，不要分成兩種(就算這是為了表示什麼也一樣

2.
「對不起！」少女嚇的往另一邊跑開，接著……。
更改為}「對不起！」少女嚇得往另一邊跑開，接著……。

3.
「誒？就在前面呀！那麼明顯的大牌子。」卡滋雨指向遠處被群眾淹沒的藍色牌子，上面大大寫著“報到處”三個字。
更改為}「誒？就在前面呀！那麼明顯的大牌子。」卡滋雨指向遠處被群眾淹沒的藍色牌子，上面大大寫著「報到處」三個字。
>>>同1

3.5(?)
「少主，您真的要參加活動嗎？似乎很危險。」狼獸人恭敬問著，被稱為少主的狐獸人停下腳步不怎麼開心的回望狼獸人。
更改為}
「少主，您真的要參加活動嗎？似乎很危險。」狼獸人恭敬地問著，被稱為少主的狐獸人停下腳步不怎麼開心地回望狼獸人。

4.
「這個活動由我們‘’曉財團‘’贊助而成，身為財團接班人的我怎麼能不參加呢？」語畢，狼獸人繼續走向報到處。
更改為}「這個活動由我們『’曉財團』贊助而成，身為財團接班人的我怎麼能不參加呢？」語畢，狼獸人繼續走向報到處。

5.
透明的玻璃半球體樹立於空地中，與它後方的白色大樓相輔相成，陽光灑落照射出璀璨的景象，彷彿置身與畫中，這裡是會場內部廣場，報到後的民眾都聚集在這裡，比起場外這裡的人數明顯少很多。
更改為}透明的玻璃半球體豎立於空地中，與它後方的白色大樓相輔相成，陽光灑落照射出璀璨的景象，彷彿置身於畫中。這裡是會場內部廣場，報到後的民眾都聚集在這裡，比起場外這裡的人數明顯少很多。

6.
遠處一位流著深灰色長髮的亞人少女拉著另一位綁著銀灰色辮子的亞人少女一起走向半圓形建築物，兩位少女都有著狼耳狼尾及個一邊的翅膀。
更改為}遠處一位留著深灰色長髮的亞人少女拉著另一位綁著銀灰色辮子的亞人少女一起走向半圓形建築物，兩位少女都有著狼耳狼尾及各一邊的翅膀。

7.
「請叫我伊默兒或是野魂，歡迎來到野性試煉生態屋。」龍獸人禮貌的介紹，仔細看還能見到她的額頭上有顆明顯的橙色球型晶體。
更改為}「請叫我伊默兒或是野魂，歡迎來到野性試煉生態屋。」龍獸人禮貌地介紹，仔細看還能見到她的額頭上有顆明顯的橙色球型晶體。

8.
「謝了斯冰菊，但我說過好幾次了我還不想冬眠。」有著翅膀的黑灰毛狼耐心的回答，還小小的加快腳步。
更改為}「謝了斯冰菊，但我說過好幾次了我還不想冬眠。」有著翅膀的黑灰毛狼耐心地回答，還小小地加快腳步。
>>>另外這裡我是覺得用「微微」或「稍稍」加快腳步會比較好

9.
斯冰菊對於自己出的題目很滿意不經笑了出來，這時走廊上開始飄起雪花，溫度也下降了。
更改為}
斯冰菊對於自己出的題目很滿意不禁笑了出來，這時走廊上開始飄起雪花，溫度也下降了。

10.
至於帕格薩斯爽快的從口袋裡掏出手機交出去。
更改為}至於帕格薩斯則爽快地從口袋裡掏出手機交出去。

11.
‘’第七傳送間‘’
更改為}「第七傳送間」

12.
他不太安分的扭動，接著他看到傳送倉上方的透明蓋子有些髒垢於是呵了些氣上去並用爪子擦拭，霎時四周一片黑，狐獸人掉入了一個詭異的空間裡。
更改為}他不太安分地扭動，接著他看到傳送倉上方的透明蓋子有些髒垢於是呵了些氣上去並用爪子擦拭，霎時四周一片黑，狐獸人掉入了一個詭異的空間裡。

13.
一陣沉重帶有毛骨悚然的吼音從遠處傳來，接著一連串的巨大腳步聲彷彿有東西衝了過來。
更改為}一陣沉重帶有令人毛骨悚然的吼音從遠處傳來，接著一連串的巨大腳步聲彷彿有東西衝了過來。
>>>毛骨悚然是人的感覺喔OWO/

14.
血盆大口出現在黑暗中，直接朝狐獸人撲了過去，後者嚇的尖叫起來，儘管如此還是無法改變他的命運。
更改為}血盆大口出現在黑暗中，直接朝狐獸人撲了過去，後者嚇得尖叫起來，儘管如此還是無法改變他的命運。

15.第一章完結，盡請期待第二章
第一章完結，敬請期待第二章


點擊以顯示隱藏內容



點擊以顯示隱藏內容



點擊以顯示隱藏內容



點擊以顯示隱藏內容



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    另外對不起我還是得說一下QWQ
可能是卡滋太趕了吧？總覺得有許多地方都不怎麼通順（主要是斷句問題
詳情我會私訊，麻煩卡滋了（跪    
    










OK目前是這樣OWO/
這樣好像有點壞......明明自己文筆也沒多好(X
如果我的修改讓卡滋不舒服了記得跟我說喔(土下座    
    


繼續期待第二章！期待新腳色和便當！
是說我記得第一個吃便當的不是OO而是XX吧(等等

----------


## 傑諾

所以一開始就被冷笑話冷到么w
希望不會真的冬眠wwww
不過設定裡面和斯冰菊的關係是？那個對話就像是活脫脫的損友啊（雖然也是關係不錯的表現w）
話說還真的下雪了么……（趴

----------


## 赤·胡灕

巨大化蟑螂出現了！
和我想像中出現的方式有點像
對於不是被嚇死感到可惜(？ :狐狸裝鬼: 
話說會場有賣爆米花嗎 :狐狸望遠:

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我好興奮啊！我好興奮啊！！！！(
第一章就有我了我好感動(((((
不過卡滋如果在現實中突然牽起我的手我的反應應該也會是這樣子無誤(O
第一章就有便當~~~~期待接下來的情節！！！

----------


## 卡斯特

我要一次回覆全部！！！(?

狼尾：
我不是有說單子太長可以來找我啊！
我會換短的給你(?

最後面當然就是......下回待續啦！（?

弦月：
我有括號方面的障礙還有的、得、地選擇障礙
還有我被傳染錯字病毒了！！！(#

我非常確定蟑螂會吼叫，只是太小聲了！(?
關於有幾張這點請搭配蒸餃食用才會知道(???

傑諾：
很涼快啊！(並沒有
這冷笑話我想超久的www

胡灕：
放心我沒有壞心到一開始就給便當XDD(?
看看你的技能設定就會知道這是怎麼回事了w

不要吃我！(x

啪嘰：
第一章還蠻多角色出現的～
可惜沒便當(?

下次來試試(#


感謝各位的回覆，第二章會盡快生出來的！
然後已經出場的就儘量不要在回去徵角的地方改角色了，不然會前後矛盾w

是說大家想吃什麼便當

----------

